# mounting and dismounting tires



## kenny (Feb 14, 2005)

I have already worn the tires out on my t4, I have new ones on the way but not sure how to change them. How do i get the old ones off?, can i reuse foam inserts?, and do i just super glue them back on? Thanks for any help


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

You have to soak the tires/rims in acatone for a few hours and hopefully get them off. Some have said they have luck boiling them but I never have. Most people just throw them away and buy new. You may or may not be able to reuse the foams... your new tires should include foams.

Here is some info on mounting tires http://www.hobbytalk.com/modules.php?op=modload&name=News&file=article&sid=21


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

Easiest way is to spend the extra $6 a pair and get new rims. The old set would be good for running up & down the sidewalk & street to test gearing & such.

But if you really want to re-use the rim, you can carefully cut off the tire with an exacto or sharp pocket knife & then clean up the bead with a dremel. That's the way I do it when I want to re-use a rim.


----------



## kenny (Feb 14, 2005)

thanks for the info. what is CA and acatone?


----------



## sstamm5907 (Feb 10, 2005)

I found that putting them in the oven @350 degrees for 15 min works very nice. The tires just push right off of the rims. Don't use the good cookie sheet, like I did - whoops!


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

CA is more commonly known as Super Glue. Acetone is a solvent that is used for things like cleaning and paint thinning.


----------



## kenny (Feb 14, 2005)

hey thanks for the oven tip it worked well no luck boiling them though.


----------



## sstamm5907 (Feb 10, 2005)

glad I could help....


----------



## OvalmanPA (Mar 21, 2000)

So how do you do the oven trick (don't mean to sound stupid), just set the oven and throw the tires in on the rack for 15 minutes?


----------



## sstamm5907 (Feb 10, 2005)

thats all you do.


----------

